# Oversized GSD's



## gsdlover91

What is the appeal for an oversized shepherd? Im talking about the ones who are BRED for that, and are definitely over 100 pounds.

To me, it seems like more liability, as a bigger dog is stronger and potentially harder to control, not to mention more health issues with hips/joints. 

Just wondering why an OVERSIZED shepherd appeals to some people more than a regular sized one?

And why not get a dog with a breed standard thats bigger?

Just curious, and by no means am I bashing anyone who prefers oversized GSD's or owns one, to each their own.


----------



## angelas

Because lately anything bigger is automatically better. Bigger SUV, bigger TV, bigger house. Why not a bigger dog? :crazy:


----------



## RubyTuesday

> To me, it seems like more liability, as a bigger dog is stronger and potentially harder to control, not to mention more health issues with hips/joints.


I prefer the over sized GSD & always have, Specifically, I like 'em tall, even _very _ tall, lean & athletic. *shrug*That's just me. I found a GSD breeder who consistently produces what I'm looking for...healthy, sound, long lived, INTELLIGENT, discerning & of impeccable character. While I wouldn't use, or recommend, her GSD for competitive agility, they have an extremely low incidence of hd. This isn't really surprising. Many large, & even giant breeds, are noted for low hd scores, ie Irish Wolfhounds, Anatolian Shepherds, Scottish Deerhounds, Akbash dogs etc. Size alone is no predictor of orthopedic soundness. 

HARDER TO CONTROL?????? Puh-leeez. I'm nearing sr citizen discounts with bad knees, lousy hips, poor balance & near total body arthritis which is advancing rapidly. IF physical strength was the source of my *control* I'd have been puppy chow more than a decade past. Meaningful control is mental. In a purely physical contest, most of us would be toast at the paws & jaws of even a smallish, poorly conditioned GSD. My control of my dogs is largely rooted in a deep seated desire to please me & get my approval, NOT physical strength or raw power. IF you require physical power to 'control' a dog you'd better look at Chihuahuas or mebbe gerbils.


----------



## Franksmom

I ended up at a breeder that has oversized GSD's not because I was looking for a "giant GSD" but because I was wanting a sound GSD with a breeder that did all the health checks, even though I planned on showing my GSD, wether or not the breeder did, didn't make a difference as long as I could see what some of the pups she was producing were able to do.
I looked at working line breeders but they seemed so into Sch(sp) and I wasn't interested in that sport or that High drive of a GSD. I wanted more of a medium drive dog, so just didn't seem like a fit for me. 
I looked at show line breeders, and lets face it I just didn't like the looks of the dogs, and was warned several times from others that soundness in those lines (mental and physical) was a big problem. (I'm not saying this is true just what I a was warned about) 
So I typed in "Old fashioned" into my computer to see what would come up started talking to them and brought home Frank! 
This was all before I joined this forum, I've met many more working line and show line gsd's since the day I brought him home, heard all the discussions on this forum against the "Old fashioned" line. Trained, live with and showed Frank. 

And if I had it to do all over again OR was going out tomorrow to pick up a GSD pup, I'd go right back to the same breeder. 
So I guess I favor these "Oversized GSD's" from my breeder, can't speak for others,
because to me they're a part of the GSD breed that has been left out of the other lines.


----------



## shepherdmom

I too like the looks of the oversize. They are not as sloped and deformed looking. I don't choose dogs on size or looks as many of my dogs have been from rescue. I think its the temperament of those big oversize babies. It is almost like they are so confident (due to their size? ). I did get my Buddy (90lbs) from a breeder and he was largest of the litter but what drew us to him was his totally mellow attitude.


----------



## SuperSable

As a working german shepherd enthusiast, I personally don't get the appeal either. Breeders intentionally producing oversized german shepherds are typically breeding for pets. Dogs that can't show or work. It is rare to find an oversized dog that is athletic enough to work and still stay sound when tried. 
An exception I see are some czech lines are larger then standard (but not grossly oversized) They are still agile, strong animals being bred for these traits and not soley because they are oversized.

My mother (who is into showline german shepherds) had a crop out oversized german x american showline female years ago. Both of this dogs parents were within the breed standard for height and for weight as were the grand sires and dams. As a puppy, she was of large/average size but she matured much larger then was expected. She was spayed and kept lean and did pretty well.


----------



## JohnD

What do you call over sized???

FEMALE---60- 80lbs?
Males-----70- 95lbs?

One thing that strikes me is that the average size of humans 
have grown. We are a lot taller then we were back in the 1890's
and even back in 1940's. 

So if we are taller should the GSD be bigger? haha....Not sure!!


----------



## fuzzybunny

I think some people like big dogs and they like German Shepherds so they think why not get a big GSD? I'm not saying it's right or wrong but I think they look at it as combining multiple attributes that they find appealing. Some people just want dogs and don't care about breed standards, what the breed was intended to be, what the breed has or will become etc....


----------



## msvette2u

Well of course this is an age old debate...but what it sounds like is people want the LOOK of a GSD (or the general appearance) but not the personality/temperament or even the recommended size of one. 

As for "sloped backs" and all that mumbo jumbo, it's the stacks that make dogs appear "sloped". If sloped is actually angulation. Standing in a regular pose they look perfectly fine, as a rule. 
The breeders of "old fashion" (whatever that means) and what not, don't make an effort to stack, they figure folks just want a regular ol' dog anyhow.


----------



## Jd414

shepherdmom said:


> I too like the looks of the oversize. They are not as sloped and deformed looking. I don't choose dogs on size or looks as many of my dogs have been from rescue. I think its the temperament of those big oversize babies. It is almost like they are so confident (due to their size? ). I did get my Buddy (90lbs) from a breeder and he was largest of the litter but what drew us to him was his totally mellow attitude.


I agree


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414

Same reason someone would want a white gsd or black gsd or any color... It all boils down to what each person prefers... I have an "oversized gsd" and have gsd no problems. I'm willing to better standard GSDs have more hip problems than any dog you would get from my breeder


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andaka

Jd414 said:


> I have an "oversized gsd" and have gsd no problems. I'm willing to better standard GSDs have more hip problems than any dog you would get from my breeder


Why?


----------



## Jd414

Andaka said:


> Why?


Why what?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

> I'm willing to better standard GSDs have more hip problems than any dog you would get from my breeder


Yeah why? My "standard GSD" has a pedigree filled with dogs with ATLEAST "good hips", if not excellent. If a breeder, regardless of size, is breeding dogs that have good hips, then your puppy, whether standard or not, will have less hip problems. Has nothing to do with size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414

gsdlover91 said:


> Yeah why? My "standard GSD" has a pedigree filled with dogs with ATLEAST "good hips", if not excellent. If a breeder, regardless of size, is breeding dogs that have good hips, then your puppy, whether standard or not, will have less hip problems. Has nothing to do with size.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Right...

If I read correctly earlier posts on this thread stated larger GSDs will have more hip issues


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

msvette2u said:


> Well of course this is an age old debate...but what it sounds like is people want the LOOK of a GSD (or the general appearance) but not the personality/temperament or even the recommended size of one.
> 
> As for "sloped backs" and all that mumbo jumbo, it's the stacks that make dogs appear "sloped". If sloped is actually angulation. Standing in a regular pose they look perfectly fine, as a rule.
> The breeders of "old fashion" (whatever that means) and what not, don't make an effort to stack, they figure folks just want a regular ol' dog anyhow.


Msvette, I agree with the sloped back thing. My dog is a standard show line, yet does not have a sloped or roached back. If I stack him, well he may have a slight one, but that's from stacking him.

And I agree, when I was looking for a breeder, I came across a few oversized GSD breeders and most if not all claimed they had a "calmer temperament" and were more so family dogs. Part of having a GSD is not just the looks, but the temperament that is was bred to have. I love my dogs drive and his temperament. He is also a great family dog and can be "calm". It's like... Wanting a fox terrier who is NOT hyper, but instead calm, laid back etc. I mean, all Shepheds are beautiful, and I have no problem with oversized shepherds. Personally, I wouldn't own one though. I was just curious on why people were intrigued by them, so thanks for everyone who said so  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

Jd414 said:


> Right...
> 
> If I read correctly earlier posts on this thread stated larger GSDs will have more hip issues
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I said to me it would SEEM like they would, didn't say they do. Just seems like it would put more stress on their joints. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whiteshepherds

msvette2u said:


> Well of course this is an age old debate...but what it sounds like is people want the LOOK of a GSD (or the general appearance) but not the personality/temperament or even the recommended size of one.


If the dog is too big it* may* not be as agile or have the same stamina of a smaller dog (if it's tall and overweight) but the height of a dog has nothing to do with it's temperament. 

JohnD - I think when people say oversized they're usually referring to dogs that are taller than the standard rather than how much they weigh.


----------



## gsdlover91

I clarified in my OP about oversized dogs that are over 100 pounds. 70, or even 80 pounds for a male is not oversized. I think the breed standard for weight in males is 70- 85/90 pounds. So I mean oversized as in weight not height. 

Anyways, some breeder I came across was flaunting off her 140 pound shepherd. Now that is what in referring to as oversize! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414

gsdlover91 said:


> I clarified in my OP about oversized dogs that are over 100 pounds. 70, or even 80 pounds for a male is not oversized. I think the breed standard for weight in males is 70- 85/90 pounds. So I mean oversized as in weight not height.
> 
> Anyways, some breeder I came across was flaunting off her 140 pound shepherd. Now that is what in referring to as oversize!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My dogs sire is about 120 dam is 100


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi

I personally like smaller GSDs.... Whenever I get mine, I hope that she'll top out at 50-55 lbs. 
I have nothing against large GSDs, just the unscrupulous breeders that aim for that fault and nothing more. Not saying all of them are! But we all know there are breeders out there that breed for nothing more than size. (And other faults....)


----------



## Jd414

I like all GSDs whether large or small... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414

But this is germanshepherds.com where the ppl have a true passion and love for the breed but are so quick to bash a dog for being to large or outside of the standard... #whatajoke


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi

Jd414 said:


> But this is germanshepherds.com where the ppl have a true passion and love for the breed but are so quick to bash a dog for being to large or outside of the standard... #whatajoke
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not necessarily the dogs that people are bashing.... It's the breeders. It's not the dog's fault that someone created it. 

#nottwitter


----------



## Jd414

U are right lets talk about bad breeders not the size of dogs being a negative...

#really #nottwitter #thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi

Jd414 said:


> U are right lets talk about bad breeders not the size of dogs being a negative...
> 
> #really #nottwitter #thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately, oversized dogs CAN be a negative. More weight on the joints can cause more wear and tear faster and inevitably shorten their lifespans when the suffering becomes unbearable for them.


----------



## Jd414

Konotashi said:


> Unfortunately, oversized dogs CAN be a negative. More weight on the joints can cause more wear and tear faster and inevitably shorten their lifespans when the suffering becomes unbearable for them.


It will shorten life spans? Really? Is that a fact?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi

Jd414 said:


> It will shorten life spans? Really? Is that a fact?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It can. 

Unless people are okay with watching their dogs suffer and not be able to stand or walk on their own without being in excruciating pain.


----------



## Jd414

Konotashi said:


> It can.
> 
> Unless people are okay with watching their dogs suffer and not be able to stand or walk on their own without being in excruciating pain.


I think a roaches, deformed, "unnatural" back will cause more issues in the end. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi

Jd414 said:


> I think a roaches, deformed, "unnatural" back will cause more issues in the end.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you know what a roach is? 

I'll be honest. I'm sick of people calling the slope when a dog is stacked a roach. A roach, by definition, is when the spine exceeds the height of the withers. And TRUE roaches are highly frowned upon in the show ring.


----------



## robk

Everyone else's GSD looks big to me. Ruger is only 66lbs @ 21 months old.


----------



## Jd414

Konotashi said:


> Do you know what a roach is?
> 
> I'll be honest. I'm sick of people calling the slope when a dog is stacked a roach. A roach, by definition, is when the spine exceeds the height of the withers. And TRUE roaches are highly frowned upon in the show ring.


Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperSable

A german shepherd doesn't have to be oversized to have a "straight" back. Almost all true working bred dogs are well under the maximum height/weight for the breed standard and have a straighter back then what is trending in some modern showlines right now. Not all showlines have an overly angulated back either though. A roach is not just an arch, a true roach actually inhibits natural movement and shortens the gait on the hindend. No showline breeder wants that either.


----------



## Pooky44

I admit to getting a little perturbed when I (once again!) hear someone saying that my GSD is small. She is 25.5" and 75 pounds, which puts her at the top of the standard for females. I also admit to liking large GSDs as long as they have the proper length/height ratio and are well structured. But the standard is the standard.
Until it changes.


----------



## Jd414

Pooky44 said:


> I admit to getting a little perturbed when I (once again!) hear someone saying that my GSD is small. She is 25.5" and 75 pounds, which puts her at the top of the standard for females. I also admit to liking large GSDs as long as they have the proper length/height ratio and are well structured. But the standard is the standard.
> Until it changes.


And change it should. I agree with everything you said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mehpenn

My new bitch is "small" according to the locals who have seen her. She's just at 22", and 54 pounds. She comes directly from German working lines and is a fabulous dog. I've got big plans for her. 
BUT because so many people around my area are not as GSD saavy and of the "bigger is better" mindset, she's been frowned upon. Of course those who really know the breed think she's just as fabulous as I do and can't wait to see how she turns out. 

I like the "normal" sized dogs personally, fewer joint and bone issues, longer lifespan... and you can have more because they don't take up as much room. LOL


----------



## Mrs.K

Jd414 said:


> And change it should. I agree with everything you said.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Why? Because the General Public wants them to turn in something they are not supposed to be?


----------



## mehpenn

Also, I don't believe the standard should be adjusted to accomodate the larger dogs. The standard is the standard and should be adhered to. I guess I believe if you're not a fan of a standard meeting GSD's size and think they should be larger, then you're not a true fan of the breed. But that's just my opinion.
And, aren't some people now calling the excessively oversized GSD's "Shiloh Shepherds"?


----------



## fuzzybunny

mehpenn said:


> Also, I don't believe the standard should be adjusted to accomodate the larger dogs. The standard is the standard and should be adhered to. I guess I believe if you're not a fan of a standard meeting GSD's size and think they should be larger, then you're not a true fan of the breed. But that's just my opinion.
> And, aren't some people now calling the excessively oversized GSD's "Shiloh Shepherds"?


Shiloh Shepherds are not oversized GSD's and if people are calling them that then they are wrong.


----------



## Capone22

I don't think the standard should change. That's like saying all the little dogs standards should change because suddenly everyone wanted 1 pound dogs. The standard is the standard. It's that way for a reason. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Jd414 said:


> But this is germanshepherds.com where the ppl have a true passion and love for the breed *but are so quick to bash a dog for being to large or outside of the standard*...


I think you've misunderstood - nobody is bashing the DOG for being oversized or outside the standard. It's certainly not the dog's fault how big it is. What's frowned on is _breeders_ who are deliberately disregarding the standard by breeding oversized dogs because they and/or their buyers prefer big dogs.


----------



## mehpenn

fuzzybunny said:


> Shiloh Shepherds are not oversized GSD's and if people are calling them that then they are wrong.


Sorry, I was simply stating information found online:

Wikipedia:
The Shiloh Shepherd was developed by Tina M. Barber of Shiloh Shepherds "(kennel) in New York, United States. In 1974, she began developing a new line of German Shepherds. Her goal was to preserve the type of dog she remembered from her childhood in Germany; dogs that are good family companions, exceptionally intelligent, both physically and mentally sound, and large in size."

And

DogBreedInfo:
A US German Shepherd fancier had been breeding German Shepherd Dogs since the 1960's. She was active in conformation shows as well as Schutzhund, etc. In the 70's she set her standard back to the old style, very large type Shepherds. She spent the next decade pursuing her goals for the old style Shepherds. In 1990 she separated her breed from AKC and started to maintain registry records as Shiloh Shepherds. The International Shiloh Shepherd Registry, Inc. (ISSR) was incorporated in 1991. There are currently several different Shiloh Shepherd registries.


----------



## fuzzybunny

mehpenn said:


> Sorry, I was simply stating information found online:
> 
> Wikipedia:
> The Shiloh Shepherd was developed by Tina M. Barber of Shiloh Shepherds "(kennel) in New York, United States. In 1974, she began developing a new line of German Shepherds. Her goal was to preserve the type of dog she remembered from her childhood in Germany; dogs that are good family companions, exceptionally intelligent, both physically and mentally sound, and large in size."
> 
> And
> 
> DogBreedInfo:
> A US German Shepherd fancier had been breeding German Shepherd Dogs since the 1960's. She was active in conformation shows as well as Schutzhund, etc. In the 70's she set her standard back to the old style, very large type Shepherds. She spent the next decade pursuing her goals for the old style Shepherds. In 1990 she separated her breed from AKC and started to maintain registry records as Shiloh Shepherds. The International Shiloh Shepherd Registry, Inc. (ISSR) was incorporated in 1991. There are currently several different Shiloh Shepherd registries.


They were developed from the GSD and a Malamute Cross was entered into the breeding for size back in 1989. The reason why I said they are not oversized GSDs is because of the following:
1) They are not recognized by the AKC, CKC...
2) They have their own breed registries (ISSR, NSBR,TSSR)
3) They breed to an entirely different breed standard than GSD. 
4) No reputable Shiloh Shepherd breeder would ever say they were breeding oversized GSDs
5) The Shiloh temperament and drive is different from that of a GSD

You are correct in that they started from GSDs but they have evolved into a different breed and are not the same thing as a GSD. No Shiloh owner including myself would ever say we have an oversized GSD. They're just not the same thing. When Tina renamed them to Shiloh Shepherd she was already breeding to a completely different breed standard than the GSD so it's good that she renamed them.


----------



## cwf

Konotashi said:


> Unfortunately, oversized dogs CAN be a negative. More weight on the joints can cause more wear and tear faster and inevitably shorten their lifespans when the suffering becomes unbearable for them.


 
Actually and factually, the above isn't true at all. Oversize dogs do not have more weight on their joints than is healthy...overWEIGHT dogs do. A proprotionate oversize GSD in good weight is as able to well support his weight as a standard size GSD in good weight.


----------



## Neko

When I was really young I lived in Asia and my family had a Caucasian mountain dog. That thing was like a bear! and we really loved the large beast. So with GSD my husband loves the new "King Shepherds" and why? no real reason, just thinks they are majestic beasts. Some people like great Danes because they are sweet huge giants, other just like to have the biggest dog out there =) I personally dislike small dogs, always have... rather have a cat or a real dog that has a purpose such as makes me feel safe. But I have to say, my sisters in law chihuahua will keep anyone away...


----------



## Liesje

cwf said:


> Actually and factually, the above isn't true at all. Oversize dogs do not have more weight on their joints than is healthy...overWEIGHT dogs do. A proprotionate oversize GSD in good weight is as able to well support his weight as a standard size GSD in good weight.


Depends on context. Konotashi and I both do flyball with our dogs. This is not really the best sport for a GSD (or, a GSD is not really the best dog for this sport) and I *do* believe that there comes a point where a dog is just too big, even if he is at a lean, healthy weight proportionate to his frame. If all other things are equal - the dogs run the same distance, run the same speed, jump the same heights, use the same amount of strides, and are hitting the same box - the heavier dog (whether he is "heavy" because he is big and healthy, or overweight) is going have more impact and pressure on the joints. It's pure physics. F = M * A. If my own dog were much faster and did not have the technique he does, I would not allow him to continue in flyball. A dog I used to train was pretty fast (3.9 seconds, not sure how many other GSDs run that fast if any) and I was always on the verge of thinking he was too fast for his size. He is no longer doing flyball for other reasons so we didn't have to make that choice but if he had continued filling out we would have. I would like to start training and running a faster dog and I'm looking at other breeds whose conformation is more suited for this activity. To be fair, it is not really something that is designed for a GSD nor something the GSD is bred to do so I don't hold this against GSDs, even GSDs over the standard. Many of my favorite GSDs have been slightly outside of the standard at one end or the other.


----------



## Pooky44

Pooky44 said:


> I admit to getting a little perturbed when I (once again!) hear someone saying that my GSD is small. She is 25.5" and 75 pounds, which puts her at the top of the standard for females. I also admit to liking large GSDs as long as they have the proper length/height ratio and are well structured. But the standard is the standard.
> Until it changes.


The last comment was tongue-in-cheek. I hope the standard
does not change. However, judging by all of the rounded-back
froggy GSDs I am seeing in the judging ring and the general
public, I am wondering just how effective and complete the
standard is. I don't see any inclusion for having a straight
and sturdy spine. Any slope should be minor and caused by
'proper' rear angulation.
JMHO <<--


----------



## Liesje

I have and will check my dogs' spine with x-ray at maturity. It is not a breed survey requirement like hips and elbows but is important to me having active dogs that do demanding physical training.


----------



## onyx'girl

Neko said:


> When I was really young I lived in Asia and my family had a Caucasian mountain dog. That thing was like a bear! and we really loved the large beast.


Do you remember, how was the temperament of your dog? Easy to train and loyal to the family? Very cool!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Cwf, I agree with you. Healthy, trim over sized GSDs are well able to support their weight & enjoy long, robust, active lives. Conversely, I also agree with Lies. 

Over sized GSDs aren't ideal candidates for sports such as fly ball, competitive frisbee or agility. Indeed, such activities at a competitive level, could present greater risks of injury/joint damage to larger dogs, including muscular, very fit dogs. Physics won't be denied. 

Another member who has an over sized GSD keeps his over sized GSD at a very lean 85 lbs b/c of the extensive jumping involved in their activities.

IF I was interested in these activities, I'd either be doing them with another breed or I'd be seeking out a much smaller GSD.

IF I needed a brace/balance dog I'd want a larger, especially taller, GSD. 

Personal protection? IF I thought I needed canine protection, I'd prefer a larger dog, specifically an Anatolian, actually 2 or 3 Anatolians.

Great dogs, including great GSDs, come in a range of sizes. It's both simplistic & mistaken to label any one size as better or best. JMO.


----------



## x11

i think it shows integrity that the shiloh/king crowd have promoted themselves as another breed (not so much king), i find it far less genuine when gsd breeders promote "real old fashion" gsd, they are just cashing in on hype if anything from what i seen looking at 100's of old pics is the real old fashion gsd resembles the modern mal more than the modern gsd, go figure?

the breed as a whole imo has lost it's identity alomost completely and in reality is just a bunch of sub-groups under a general and rather meaningless notion of "breed", breed is an entirely artificial thing decided by a commitee and determined by judges and changes like the weather, allmy opinion only.


----------



## Franksmom

RubyTuesday said:


> Cwf, I agree with you. Healthy, trim over sized GSDs are well able to support their weight & enjoy long, robust, active lives. Conversely, I also agree with Lies.
> 
> Over sized GSDs aren't ideal candidates for sports such as fly ball, competitive frisbee or agility. Indeed, such activities at a competitive level, could present greater risks of injury/joint damage to larger dogs, including muscular, very fit dogs. Physics won't be denied.
> 
> Another member who has an over sized GSD keeps his over sized GSD at a very lean 85 lbs b/c of the extensive jumping involved in their activities.
> 
> IF I was interested in these activities, I'd either be doing them with another breed or I'd be seeking out a much smaller GSD.
> 
> IF I needed a brace/balance dog I'd want a larger, especially taller, GSD.
> 
> Personal protection? IF I thought I needed canine protection, I'd prefer a larger dog, specifically an Anatolian, actually 2 or 3 Anatolians.
> 
> Great dogs, including great GSDs, come in a range of sizes. It's both simplistic & mistaken to label any one size as better or best. JMO.


I agree with both also. 
Oversized can be just as healthy or unhealthy as any other sized GSD.
Part of owning a healthy oversized gad is keeping them at the right weight for their height and not falling into the "who's dog weighs more " trap. 

Part of deciding what GSD Breeder you want to go with, is looking at what breeder is producing the type dog that can do what you want it to do. I knew I wanted to do compete in Obedience and Tracking. I liked what the pups my breeder was producing had shown they could do, along with other things. 
Or when you examine what you want to do with a dog a GSD may not even be the breed you want. 

One thing I do get tired of hearing is if you want an oversized GSD to get a King or Shiloh shepherd. Frank has a GSD personality and that's what I wanted it's just in a little bigger body at 29 inches and 86 pounds.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I looked into Shilohs & Kings before deciding on a GSD & I just didn't like what I was seeing. With the passage of time I'm even happier with my decision.

I've talked to several owners of Royalair & Rosehall GSD that were amazed at how active & athletic their over sized GSDs were. One had previously been involved in competitive herding. Another had always had WL before. People on the board, who didn't know the breeders & had never seen the GSDs they produce, had 'em convinced they were getting ginormous couch potatoes, unable & unwilling to do much beyond waddle to the food bowl. 

Well bred companion lines should settle well & readily learn appropriate house manners but this is equally true of the WL I most admire.


----------



## Neko

onyx'girl said:


> Do you remember, how was the temperament of your dog? Easy to train and loyal to the family? Very cool!


I remember that they are 1 owner dogs and my father was clearly the master. My mom and I were "toys".

But other than that she was herding naturally without anyone teaching her. She was very smart, fast learner, sweet to the kids, possessive of the property and livestock etc..


----------



## kiwixlshepherd

Hi. I am looking for a large straight backed German Shepherd pup (30 inches +) and have come across this thread. I am from New Zealand I have not been able to find any GS of this type in New Zealand or Australia. I have also contacted many breeders in the US but the ones that have replied have not been interested in importing their dogs to New Zealand. If anyone had any recommendations or suggestions it would be a great help.


----------



## Mary Beth

You could try sending a pm to Doc. He breeds the big guys. You could also look for the biggest pup in a litter from regular size gsds. My Sting is one example - he is 30" tall and 130 lbs, - twice as big as his littermates who matured at 24-26" tall 65 - 75 lbs.. His parents were 85 lbs & 90 lbs. Good luck!


----------



## Nigel

kiwixlshepherd said:


> Hi. I am looking for a large straight backed German Shepherd pup (30 inches +) and have come across this thread. I am from New Zealand I have not been able to find any GS of this type in New Zealand or Australia. I have also contacted many breeders in the US but the ones that have replied have not been interested in importing their dogs to New Zealand. If anyone had any recommendations or suggestions it would be a great help.


There are a few members from Australia and I think NZ too that might have some ideas. Some member names I can think of, "sparra" "Harry and Lola" "d4mmo" are in Australia I believe and I think there's a member named "Anita" in NZ

Might try to message them or start a thread on the topic. If you start a thread you may need to bump it occasionally so it stays in the active topics. Oh and if you include oversized in the title watch out for danifani, lol.


----------



## KiwiWolf

kiwixlshepherd said:


> Hi. I am looking for a large straight backed German Shepherd pup (30 inches +) and have come across this thread. I am from New Zealand I have not been able to find any GS of this type in New Zealand or Australia. I have also contacted many breeders in the US but the ones that have replied have not been interested in importing their dogs to New Zealand. If anyone had any recommendations or suggestions it would be a great help.



My girl came from Oakway Shepherds in Miranda near Kaiaua, she's quite a little thing really and a show line shepherd so she does have the sloped back rather than the straighter working line shepherd back. My friends family also have a female from this breeder too and she's quite large, the size of a male shepherd. Excellent temperaments.

Have you been through the NZKC website and seen what litters are coming up?


Kyanitic Chaos


----------

